# National Post Triute to Fallen Soldiers (photos needed)



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Nov 2005)

I've just been informed of a project by the National Post to run the names, regiments and photos of all Canadian servicemen killed on operation since Korea. Certainly seems like an apt tribute for Remembrance Day in the year of the Veteran.

At any rate, they're having trouble tracking down photos of all those on the list. The full list follows, if anyone has access to a photo in the public domain (or knows who to request permission for publication) please send them to Chris Wattie. Note that full photo credit will be given.

Photos have already been located for entries indicated with a * beside them. Of course, if anyone has any other corrections to the list, I'm sure the National Post would be indebted. Timing is tight, they're looking for these photos to run for Nov 11th (2005, for those looking to re-open this thread years from now).

Thanks in advance!


Cheers
Mike




*A/Brig Harry H. ANGLE, DSO, ED
British Columbia Dragoons 
17 July 1950

KOREA (JULY 1953 - 1955)
Lieut Neil MacDonald ANDERSON
Queen's Own Rifles of Canada
25-Aug-54

Pte Wallace MacPherson BETTS
Royal Canadian Regiment
28-Jul-53

Sdt Paul-Emile BOUDREAULT 
Royal 22eme Regiment
17-Dec-53 

Sdt Benoit BOUTIN 
Royal 22eme Regiment
4-Nov-53 

Cfn Earl Arthur CHAPMAN
Royal Canadian Electrical and Mechanical Engineers
8-Jan-54 

Pte Robert Alan CHRISTIE
Royal Highland Regiment of Canada (Black Watch)
15-Feb-54 

Cpl Paul Adrien CLARK
Royal 22eme Regiment
5-Jul-54

Pte Bennie CLEMENTS
Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry
15-Dec-53

Sgt Albert Edwin Winston CUMBERBATCH
Royal Canadian Army Service Corps
4-Jul-54 

S/Sgt Jean Louis DUHAIME, CD
Royal Canadian Army Service Corps
13-Jul-55

Pte Albert Clifford EARHART
Royal Highland Regiment of Canada (Black Watch)
15-Feb-54

Rfn Norman Philip FERLAND
Queen's Own Rifles of Canada
31-Mar-54 

Pte Joseph Leonard GAGNIER
Royal Canadian Regiment
30-Sep-53

Pte Henri-Louis GRENIER, CD
Royal Canadian Army Service Corps
8-Nov-55

Sgt Russell Arthur JODRIE
Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry
26-Jun-54 

Lieut Edward Gordon KAIN
Royal 22eme Regiment
20-Jan-55

Sgt Gerald Walter KOCH
Queen's Own Rifles of Canada
4-Aug-54

Pte Clifford Joseph LAFRAMBOISE
Royal Highland Regiment of Canada (Black Watch)
14-Jun-54 

Sgt Malcolm Charles LEONARD
Royal Canadian Army Service Corps
16-Jun-54

Sgt Jules Leonard LETENDRE
Royal 22eme Regiment
5-Jul-54

Pte Everett Welsh MacDONALD
Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry
14-Oct-53 

F/Sgt Herbert Thomas MacDONELL, CD
426 Squadron, Royal Canadian Air Force 
6-Sep-53

Pte Murdoch Ryan MacMILLAN
Royal Canadian Regiment
22-Jun-54

Pte Gerald Dennis McINNES
Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry
23-Aug-55 

Pte Douglas Allen McKINNON
Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry
15-Feb-54

Spr Alexander McNEIL
Royal Canadian Engineers
21-May-54

Cpl Marc Henri MICHAUD
Royal 22eme Regiment
8-Oct-53 

Pte Charles Joseph MORRISON
Royal Canadian Regiment
23-Oct-53

Pte Leonard Joseph O'DONNELL
Royal Canadian Army Service Corps
4-Nov-53

Sdt Raymond RACINE
Royal 22eme Regiment
23-Oct-53 

Rfn George Peter REID
Queen's Own Rifles of Canada
11-Jun-55

Pte Elvin Stanley SABEAN
Royal Highland Regiment of Canada (Black Watch)
26-Dec-54

Lieut Frank Sidney STILWELL
Royal Canadian Dragoons
25-Jan-54 

Cfn Ronald Harvey TAYLOR
Royal Canadian Electrical and Mechanical Engineers
19-Apr-54

Cpl William James TOPPING
Royal Canadian Regiment
16-Sep-53

Pte Ralph Elvin TURNBULL
Royal Highland Regiment of Canada (Black Watch)
1-Jan-54 

Lieut Milton Cameron VIPOND
Queen's Own Rifles of Canada
18-Mar-55

Pte William John WALCH
Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry
6-Sep-53

Sgmn Reginald Frank WOODS
Royal Canadian Signal Corps
26-Oct-55 

Pte Carl Joseph ZEIGLER
Royal Canadian Army Medical Corps
13-May-55

KOREA (UNCMAC 1956 - present)

Lt/Col William Robert SLACK, CD
Royal Canadian Army Medical Corps
4-Feb-56

Pte Frank Agustus ANDREWS
Royal Canadian Ordnance Corps
4-Jun-56

Pte Louis Joseph COURCHAINE
Royal Canadian Army Service Corps
4-Aug-56

WO1 James Ronald THOMSON, CD
Royal Canadian Army Service Corps
5-Oct-56

Maj Philip Edwin GOWER, MC
Queen's Own Rifles of Canada
9-Dec-56

Sgt Joseph Rene Robert PROVOST
Royal 22eme Regiment
6-Dec-56 

EGYPT, ISRAEL, JORDAN, LEBANON and SYRIA
(UNTSO 1954 - present)

LCol George A. FLINT, CD
Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry
26 May 1958 

INDO-CHINA (ICSC 1954 -1973)

Sgt James S. BYRNE, CD
Royal Canadian Army Service Corps
18 Oct 1965

Cpl Vernon J. PERKINS
Royal Highland Regiment of Canada (Black Watch)
18 Oct 1965 

EGYPT (UNEF 1956 -1967)
Spr Rene H. VEZINA
Royal Canadian Engineers
9 Mar 1957

*Lt Charles C. VAN STRAUBENZEE
56 Canadian Reconnaissance Squadron 
10 May 1957

Cpl Kenneth E. PENNELL 
Royal Canadian Corps of Signals
15 Sep 1957 

Pte Brooklyn O. ADAMS
Royal Canadian Army Service Corps
20 Sep 1957

Sgt Ivan L. STARK
Royal Canadian Engineers
27 Sep 1957

Tpr George E. McDAVID
56 Canadian Reconnaissance Squadron
29 Nov 1957 

Pte Ian A. SAWYER
Royal Canadian Army Service Corps
22 Apr 1958

Sig Neil E. MASON
Royal Canadian Corps of Signals
15 May 1958

Cpl John T. ROBERTS
Royal Canadian Army Service Corps
10 June 1958 

Cpl Gerald S. PORTER
Canadian Provost Corps
23 Apr 1959

Maj Harry MOREWOOD
Royal Canadian Ordnance Corps
26 July 1959

Tpr Ronald W. ALLAN
Royal Canadian Dragoons
28 Nov 1959 

Pte Alfred T. HURST
Royal Canadian Army Service Corps
4 Feb 1960

Cpl George A. GAUTHIER
Royal Canadian Army Service Corps
20 Feb 1960

Tpr Reginald J. WILEY
Lord Strathcona's Horse (Royal Canadians)
7 Sep 1961 

Cpl Joseph M. ALBERT
Royal Canadian Electrical and Mechanical Engineers
19 Nov 1961

Cfm Dale S. ROSTER
Royal Canadian Electrical and Mechanical Engineers
19 Nov 1961

Cpl Emmanuel OLIVIER
Royal Canadian Corps of Signals
9 Dec 1961 

Spr George G. THOMPSON
Royal Canadian Engineers
18 May 1962

Cpl Elmer G. GROOM
Royal Canadian Ordnance Corps
2 Oct 1963

W/C Earle D. HARPER, DFC, CD
Royal Canadian Air Force (att 115 ATU)
2 Nov 1963 

Sgt John K. HERMANN
Royal Canadian Air Force (att 115 ATU)
26 Dec 1963

Pte Roger L. MORIN
Royal Canadian Postal Corps
29 May 1964

Tpr Adrian A. BONS
8th Canadian Hussars (Princess Louise's)
27 Nov 1964 

Cpl Paul R. WALLACE
8th Canadian Hussars (Princess Louise's)
27 Nov 1964

Pte Denis A.J. LAMOTHE
Royal Canadian Army Service Corps
16 Mar 1966

F/O Richard V. EDWARDS
Royal Canadian Air Force (Att 115 ATU)
28 Apr 1966 

F/O Joseph M.L.P. PICARD
Royal Canadian Air Force (Att 115 ATU)
30 Apr 1966

Spr John LORIENZ
Royal Canadian Engineers
12 July 1966

Sig Philip M. CROUSE
Royal Canadian Corps of Signals (att 56 Can Sig Sqn)
20 Aug 1966 

Pte Edward J. FICKLING
Royal Canadian Army Service Corps
17 Oct 1966 

BELGIAN CONGO (ONUC 1960 - 1964)

Sgt Robert H. MOORE, CD
Royal Canadian Corps of Signals
9 Oct 1961

SSgt Joseph P.C. MARQUIS, CD
Royal Canadian Ordnance Corps
6 Feb 1962 

CYPRUS (UNFICYP 1964 - present)

Tpr Joseph H. CAMPBELL 
Royal Canadian Dragoons
31 July 1964

Lt Kenneth E. EDMONDS , CD
Canadian Intelligence Corps (att HQ, Nicosia)
25 Dec 1964

Rfn Perry J. HOARE
Queen's Own Rifles of Canada
14 Aug 1965 

Gdm Joseph J.P. CHARTIER
2nd Btn, Canadian Guards
14 Mar 1966

Pte Joseph P.E. BERNARD
2nd Bn, Royal Highland Regiment of Canada (Black Watch)
9 July 1966

Tpr Lennard W. NASS
8th Canadian Hussars (Princess Louise's)
27 Sep 1966 

Cpl Otto J. REDMOND
1st Bn, Royal Canadian Regiment
10 Mar 1967

Cpl Kenneth A. SALMON
Canadian Provost Corps
24 Sep 1967

Pte John A. LERUE
2nd Bn, Royal Highland Regiment of Canada (Black Watch)
9 Feb 1970 

Pte Theodore J. HALL , CD
1 Bn, Royal Canadian Regiment
31 July 1970

Cpl Perley C. ISENOR
3 Service Bn, Logistics Branch
25 Oct 1970

MCpl Joseph R.M.J.P. LESSARD
2 Bn, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry
1 Dec 1972 

Capt Aloysius ROACH , CD
Logistics Branch (att 2 RCR)
17 Feb 1974

Tpr J.L.Gilbert PERRON
Canadian Airborne Regiment
6 Aug 1974

Tpr J.J.Claude BERGER
Canadian Airborne Regiment
10 Sep 1974 

Capt Ian E. PATTEN , CD
Royal Canadian Regiment
1 Apr 1975

Pte S.J. KOHLMAN
1st Bn, Royal Canadian Regiment
11 Apr 1975

Capt Kenneth C. CRAWFORD
Medical Branch (att 3 PPCLI)
20 Dec 1975 

Pte D.R. KRIEGER
2 Bn, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry
17 Aug 1976

Sgt (R) J.R.Andre DUPONT
Logistics Branch , 8 Med Coy (att 12 RBC)
24 Apr 1977

MCpl J.D.G. McINNIS
3 Bn, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry
30 Mar 1980 

Pte J.R.E. ARCHAMBAULT
2 Bn, Royal 22e Regiment
30 Nov 1981

Pte A.J. PRINS
2 Bn, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry
26 Sep 1982

Pte M.D. WILSON
2 Bn, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry
22 Jan 1983 

MCpl Marc McCRAE
C and E Branch - Airborne HQ (attCan Sig Unit)
6 Dec 1986

Pte Thomas J. TROTTIER
3 Bn, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry
25 Apr 1988

Sgt Donald L. KLOSS
2nd Regt, Royal Canadian Horse Artillery
8 Apr 1993 

MIDDLE EAST (UNEFME 1973 - 1979)

*Capt Garry G. FOSTER , CD
Air Operations Branch (att 116 ATU)
9 Aug 1974

Cpl Maurice H.T. KENNINGTON
Logistics Branch (att Can Con Admin Unit)
9 Aug 1974

A/MWO Cyril B. KOREJWO , CD
Royal Canadian Regiment
9 Aug 1974 

MWO Gaston LANDRY , CD
Royal 22e Regiment
9 Aug 1974

Capt Keith B. MIRAU
Air Operations Branch (att 116 ATU)
9 Aug 1974

Cpl Micheal W. SIMPSON
Logistics Branch (att 116 ATU)
9 Aug 1974 

MCpl Ronald C. SPENCER
Air Operations Branch (att 116 ATU)
9 Aug 1974

Cpl Bruce K. STRINGER
Air Operations Branch (att 116 ATU)
9 Aug 1974

Capt Robert B. WICKS , CD
Air Operations Branch (att 116 ATU)
9 Aug 1974 

Cpl J.P.Claude BLAIS
Administration Branch (att 73 Can Sigs Sqn)
24 Dec 1974

Cpl Nelson EDWARDS
Land Ordnance Engineering Branch (att 73 Can Svc Unit)
24 Dec 1974

Cpl Robert W. MILLER
Royal Canadian Horse Artillery (att 73 Can Svc Unit)
24 Dec 1974 

Pte T.E. ABBOT
C and E Branch (att 73 Can Sig Sqn)
14 June 1975

Sgt Larry W. DAILY
Canadian Military Engineers (att Can Con CE)
10 Nov 1977

Sgt J.F.Bernard DEMERS
Logistics Branch (att 73 Can Svc Bn)
5 Dec 1977 

Pte C.A. DODGE
C and E Branch (att 73 Can Sig Sqn)
2 July 1979 

VIETNAM (ICSC - 1973)

*L/S Ned W. MEMNOOK
HMCS TERRA NOVA
15 Mar 1973

Capt Charles E. LAVIOLETTE , CD
12e Regiment Blinde du Canada
7 Apr 1973 

GOLAN HEIGHTS (UNDOF 1974 - present)

Cpl Darryl C. ROSS
Canadian Military Engineers (att Can Log Coy)
3 Mar 1978

Pte P.K. PORTER
Communications - Electronics Branch (att Can Sig Sqn)
6-Nov 1980

Cpl J.P.R. HUDON
Logistics Branch (att Can Log Coy)
26 Dec 1985 

Cpl Gregory J. LaROSE , CD
Land Electrical Mechanical Engineers (att Can Log Coy)
8 May 1993 

CAMBODIA (UNTAC 1992 - 1995)

Pte William C. SYMONS
2nd Bn Royal Canadian Regiment
12 July 1992 

YUGOSLAVIA (UNPROFOR 1992 - 1995)

*Sgt Cornelius M. RALPH, CD
22 Field Squadron (att 4 CER)
17 Aug 1992

*MCpl John W. TERNAPOLSKI
2 Bn, Royal Canadian Regiment
25 Mar 1993

*Cpl Daniel GUNTHER
2nd Btn, Royal 22e Regiment
18 June 1993 

Cpl Jean-Marc H. BECHARD
2nd Btn, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry
6 Aug 1993

Sgt J. Denis A. GAREAU, CD
Logistics Branch (att Can Con Support Unit)
17 Aug 1993

Capt James P. DeCOSTE, CD
2 Bn, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry
18 Sep 1993 

MCpl Stephane L.P. LANGEVIN
12e Regiment Blinde du Canada
29 Nov 1993

Cpl David GALVIN
Sherbrooke Hussars (att 12e RBC)
29 Nov 1993

Pte Kirk D. COOPER
3rd Btn, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry
6 June 1994 

*MCpl Mark R. ISFELD
1 Combat Engineer Regiment
21 June 1994

Cpl Joseph F.Y. ROUSSEAU
12e Regiment Blinde du Canada
25 Sep 1995 

SOMALIA (UNITAF 1992 - 1993)

Cpl Micheal D. ABEL
Canadian Airborne Regiment
3 May 1993 

RWANDA (UNAMIR 1994 - 1995)

Cpl Scott F. SMITH
Canadian Airborne Regiment
25 Dec 1994 

YUGOSLAVIA (IFOR 1996 - 1997)

*Spr Chris HOLOPINA 
2 Combat Engineer Regiment
4 July 1996 

HAITI (UNSMIH 1996 - 1997)

*Pte J.L.M. Bertrand DOUCET
3rd Bn, Royal 22e Regiment
12 July 1997

BOSNIA/HERZGOVINA (former YUGOSLAVIA) (SFOR 1997 - present)

Bdr Robert D. VIALETTE
1st Regt, Royal Canadian Horse Artillery
21 July 1997

MCpl Terrence S. McCREA , CD
Logistics Branch (att 1 RCR)
25 Mar 1998

Cpl James OGILVIE
Royal Canadian Dragoons
30 Aug 1998 

*Spr Gilles DESMARAIS
2 Combat Engineer Regiment
25 Sep 1998

Sgt V. JOUBERET
1 Bn Royal 22e Regiment
13 Dec 1999

*Cpl Jamie D. VERMEULEN
2nd Bn Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry
06 Jul 2003 

*Cpl Andrew David JOHNSON
1st Bn Royal Canadian Regiment (att RCD)
29 Jan 2004 

KOSOVO (KFOR 1998 - present)
Sgt H. Jerry SQUIRES
1st Bn Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry
25 Aug 1999

Cpl R.T. POLLARD
426 Transport Training Sqd
28 Sep 2000

Bdr G.K. BAILEY
1st Bn Royal Canadian Horse Artillery
27 Oct 2000 

AFGHANISTAN (2002 - Present)
*Sgt. Marc LEGER
3rd Bn Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry
17 Apr 2002 

*Cpl. Ainsworth DYER
3rd Bn Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry
17 Apr 2002 

*Pte. Richard GREEN
3rd Bn Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry
17 Apr 2002 

*Pte. Nathan SMITH
3rd Bn Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry
17 Apr 2002 

*Sgt. Robert Alan SHORT 
3rd Bn, Royal Canadian Regiment
02 Oct 2003

*Cpl. Robbie Christopher BEERENFENGER
3rd Bn, Royal Canadian Regiment
02 Oct 2003

*Cpl. Jamie Brendon MURPHY
1st Bn Royal Canadian Regiment
27 Jan 2004


----------



## Pte_Martin (2 Nov 2005)

i can't wait until i get my copy sounds like a nice tribute


----------



## Michael Dorosh (2 Nov 2005)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I've just been informed of a project by the National Post to run the ...regiments...of all Canadian servicemen killed on operation since Korea



So, like, the managing editor becomes CO for the day or somefink? ;D

But seriously I'll ask around and see if anyone can help.  Oh, and the Calgary Sun will print photos and info on anyone who has served - killed or not - on Rememberance Day so Calgary area people can send in their photos and info to them.


----------



## Franko (3 Apr 2006)

*Gents,

This is neither the thread nor the time to get into a debate on this.
*



Mike,

I'll get Cpl Jim Ogilvie's.....he was a good friend of mine. A few of us made the trip to his funeral....I'll get in touch with them and see what I can dig up.

Regards


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (3 Apr 2006)

I'm not seeing any of the recent deaths on that list.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (3 Apr 2006)

my apologizes as I didn't notice the start date of this thread.


----------

